# Recommend Immigration Services Agency



## ckay1122 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello, 

Can anyone recommend and immigration services agency that they have actually used (not currently employed by) themselves to move from the US to SA. Range of services needed from visas to housing assistance. Prefer an agency with a US office. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

ckay1122 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone recommend and immigration services agency that they have actually used (not currently employed by) themselves to move from the US to SA. Range of services needed from visas to housing assistance. Prefer an agency with a US office. Thank you in advance!


Hi 

I understand why you want an agent that has an office in US. but please make sure they also have an office in SA preferably very close to a home affairs office. We used a company based in cape town whos office was next door to home affairs. They had offices in UK which started dealing with our application. My mother and father inlaws relatives visa was sorted very quickly. My application was more complicated. In the end the uk office recomended we visited cape town and did the application at there head office. We were going for temporary business visa. I have a uk pension but it was not sufficent for temporary in retirment catogory. We did not have sufficent funds for business visa so were looking for a waiver.

Ok i will give you my time line.

18 months of back and forth with uk embassy.

flew to cape town on saturday.
Monday morning went for Xray and medical (worked out a lot cheaper in SA.
Monday mid day went to see MD of imigration company (who that morning had taken the head of cape town home affairs to breakfast).
He looked at our paper work checked the forms edited our business plan and got every thing ready for submission. 

Went back tuesday morning. MD was in a flap exchange rate had hit nearly 20 to the pound. We qualified for PR retirment. He filled all the forms for us. SUbmitted PR and Temp. told us to wait and have a coffee. about an hour later we were taken through to home affairs. it was mobbed. we walked past all the people waiting straight in for finger prints and then for our interview.

By midday we had Temporary and permenant approved. nice lady at home affairs recomended both as PR could take 12 months.

This was november.

Called end of january to check on temporary, got the news that not only was that through but so was are permenant.

Many people will tell you not to use an agent do it yourself and save the money. I say depends on who does it for you and there connections. I am going to pm you the agent we used as not sure if i can post their name in genral forum.

Good luck


----------



## ckay1122 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for your help Stevan!! I contacted them, I may just wait and let them put in my application.


----------



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Stevan, pls can you let me know the name of the immigration service you used? thank you


----------



## EastLondon (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, can you give the details of that agency please?!


----------

